# EOS RP bricked



## Sean19 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello,

I recently switched from Fuji to the Canon RP and am loving the camera. The feel and controls just feel intuitive to me.

I picked up the camera September 6th and have used it fairly frequently for family events and just general outings. I went to use it yesterday and it would not power up. I tried hard resets and also contacted Canon, no luck! Fortunately Best Buy deemed it defective and I will have a new camera today.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 15, 2019)

The battery is really full?
You test with anoter battery?


----------



## Sean19 (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah. Tried multiple batteries and cable to my desktop too. Took it to Best Buy and they tried their batteries as well. No go.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 15, 2019)

That is a bit scary. Hopefully this is an isolated glitch. Are you using an RF lens or an EF with an adapter? Did you try the card in any other body? Just trying to piece together some possible explanations. 

I've not come across any excessive complaints of this in any forums. I really like my RP and hope there is no general issue.


----------



## Sean19 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah, I have the kit 24-240 rf lens. I tried it with different cards and without cards.

I had done the firmware update when it came out and had used the camera since multiple times. 

All in all, very weird.


----------



## David the street guy (Oct 18, 2019)

That scares me a bit, indeed!
This week-end, while attending a marathon (not as a runner, sadly), I missed shots because my RP was dead for a moment. I turned it off and on again without success, and it started working fine again a few seconds later. 
Still, I missed a beautiful couple wearing bridal veil and skirt, tuxedo and running shoes… and attended their wedding that very night without offering pictures.

Will this happen again?


----------



## Sean19 (Oct 18, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> That scares me a bit, indeed!
> This week-end, while attending a marathon (not as a runner, sadly), I missed shots because my RP was dead for a moment. I turned it off and on again without success, and it started working fine again a few seconds later.
> Still, I missed a beautiful couple wearing bridal veil and skirt, tuxedo and running shoes… and attended their wedding that very night without offering pictures.
> 
> Will this happen again?



Yikes, that stinks.

My camera did not have any symptoms prior to it bricking. Hopefully yours was a one time occurence.


----------



## NHP (Oct 22, 2019)

I've had a similar issue with the R, whilst charging to the battery grip (whilst attached to the camera) via USB C cable adaptor. Camera and batteries had worked faultlessly until that point. I was surprised at the less than secure feel of the USB C cable when I plugged it into the battery grip, but the batteries appeared to be charging fine...until they weren't. Having disconnected the battery grip from the main body, it failed to register any of 3 OEM batteries (no red flickering LED, nothing), when installed and did not register any attempt to connect the adaptor to the camera body's own USB C socket. 
I have tested the batteries used and they're fine. Despite my doubts about the USB C connection, the battery grip will charge fitted batteries when *not connected *to the camera, but something prevents it from working when it's now attached to the body. This has led me to conclude that a fuse(?) or something on the PCB has gone...likely as a result of either a power surge or just my s*^t luck. I'll be sending it in for repairs in the next week or so, so should hopefully get some feedback then. 
I've had less than 800 shots through it. I'd recommend caution when charging to the battery grip via USB with the camera attached...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2019)

NHP said:


> I've had a similar issue with the R, whilst charging to the battery grip (whilst attached to the camera) via USB C cable adaptor. Camera and batteries had worked faultlessly until that point. I was surprised at the less than secure feel of the USB C cable when I plugged it into the battery grip, but the batteries appeared to be charging fine...until they weren't. Having disconnected the battery grip from the main body, it failed to register any of 3 OEM batteries (no red flickering LED, nothing), when installed and did not register any attempt to connect the adaptor to the camera body's own USB C socket.
> I have tested the batteries used and they're fine. Despite my doubts about the USB C connection, the battery grip will charge fitted batteries when *not connected *to the camera, but something prevents it from working when it's now attached to the body. This has led me to conclude that a fuse(?) or something on the PCB has gone...likely as a result of either a power surge or just my s*^t luck. I'll be sending it in for repairs in the next week or so, so should hopefully get some feedback then.
> I've had less than 800 shots through it. I'd recommend caution when charging to the battery grip via USB with the camera attached...


I always charge my grip with camera attached. I have to make sure the grip is turned on though, which can be a issue. I put it on the charger yesterday, and the batteries show charged now.

Yes, the USB C commector is a little wobbly on the grip..


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't have an R, so can't comment on it specifically, but from a personal and general point of view, I would never wish to charge a battery while it was still in the camera. In the (albeit rare) event of a power surge or battery failure leading to fire etc., I'd be annoyed to lose a battery and charger, let alone risk the camera itself. Is that just me?
Stoical.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 22, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I don't have an R, so can't comment on it specifically, but from a personal and general point of view, I would never wish to charge a battery while it was still in the camera. In the (albeit rare) event of a power surge or battery failure leading to fire etc., I'd be annoyed to lose a battery and charger, let alone risk the camera itself. Is that just me?



I tend to agree. I sometimes get nervous just leaving a battery in the camera for extended periods, though you pretty much have to do this or lose your settings, eventually.


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 25, 2019)

I hadn't previously heard of any issues like this occurring with the RP in any forums. Seems like a one-off event.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 4, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> That scares me a bit, indeed!
> This week-end, while attending a marathon (not as a runner, sadly), I missed shots because my RP was dead for a moment. I turned it off and on again without success, and it started working fine again a few seconds later.
> Still, I missed a beautiful couple wearing bridal veil and skirt, tuxedo and running shoes… and attended their wedding that very night without offering pictures.
> 
> Will this happen again?



This just happened with my brand new camera last night...same exact phenomenon (to borrow Canon lingo  ). Camera went unresponsive to any inputs (except on/off) for what felt like 10-15 seconds. This actually happened three times in quick succession - when I hit the record button to get some video, that’s when it acted weird...then as mysteriously is it began, it seemed to “fix” itself. I share your question too.

If this wasn’t an isolated experience, perhaps it’s some unresolved bug in the firmware? I was unable to reproduce it at home later on.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2019)

Cameras do die, when it happens, it is usually when they are fairly new, or when they are older and wearing out. The warranty will cover those infant mortality failures.


----------



## NHP (Nov 15, 2019)

The R is with A.J. Johnson for warranty-covered repair. Their diagnosis is the PCB, so should be a straightforward swap out. My guess is a power surge. Definitely would not recommend using the USB charger cable to charge a battery in-body. I reckon it’s fine if charging to the battery grip when detached, but to me that defeats the point a bit... I suspect a fluke/isolated incident and am just looking forward to getting it back!


----------

